# Things to look for to know we're getting close?



## Small_Stars (Jan 27, 2013)

Our mare is due around February 14th...with the closest watch date being February 4th. She has not bagged up yet and is still holding the foal up high and tight. I tried to feel her udder to see if she was getting anything in there yet and she let me know under no uncertain ways that she is no dairy goat! So, I'm wondering....are there other signs to look for besides sticky colostrum? I know their bellies drop, but are there other signs that she's getting close? I have heard that the ligaments around the tail get very loose and flexible. How do you test for that to know that they are? Any other signs?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 27, 2013)

I actually dont generally do any milk testing unless a mare is really hard to tell or I dont know her typical signs. But normally go by the fullness of the udder and when the nipples start getting milk into them. You can also lift the tail and see when they loosen, you will notice a drastic change. I know someone on here has pictures of before and after they loosen up. Also watch for changes in shape in the belly, these arent fool proof though as I have had several not get the dropped V look before foaling. This website has some good pictures/info for signs as well. http://crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html Also my mares generally stop laying down to sleep when they get closer to foaling and get more restless...shifting from foot to foot, pacing, butt rubbing.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 27, 2013)

Also want to add that if she is uncomfortable with you around her udder, I would keep gradually working at messing with her there as you may need to assist the newborn to nurse or if it is really cold or a weaker foal you will need to milk some colostrum to feed the foal, wont be a fun task if she doesnt want you back there! Any mares that give me fits with checking their udders find that I will just keep picking on them and checking them more frequently to get them desensitized.


----------



## Small_Stars (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the link. That helped a lot. She is still up and round, so apparently we're not too terribly close. She is not a maiden mare, so that's good. She hasn't really shown any signs yet except maybe being a tad slower and not wanting to run around with our other mini. At least I have the dates she was bred and so have nailed down pretty close to when she's due.




I'm very excited as last years filly was beautiful and she is bred back to the same stallion and keeping my fingers crossed that it's a filly.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 27, 2013)

Good suggestions from the other "aunties" and I will add more. By all means check out the longer threads where mares have already foaled to see those photos and the progression of udder, vulva, and general body shape. Besides making sure your mare is comfortable with you feeling around her udder, you should also clip the hair on her udder and around the area so the foal doesn't swallow any. I know a forum member who lost a foal to colic because he/she ingested hair when nursing or just nosing around. Clipping is also a great time to feel the foal kick as apparently the feeling of the clippers must tickle! It is also much easier to visually check the udder once it is clipped. Our mare Toffee (See the On Target Miniature thread for last year) is hard to catch but I could check her udder, especially from behind, quite easily. Also, it is easier to get a camera or a cell phone under the belly to take a photo than it is to feel the udder.

It sounds like your mare might be a maiden??? Those are the scariest because they don't seem to have read the books at all! We have maiden due in April and she seems pretty uncertain about some of the things that she is feeling - like the foal kicking. She also doesn't have a belly at all but has been confirmed in foal (twice!) and we do feel the foal kick.

Safe foaling!!!


----------

